# Out of state snow goose hunt help



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Can anybody recommend a guide for a march snow goose hunt? Any help would be appreciated . Im open to whatever state has the best guide/opportunity


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Me and some friends hunted with a service out of Nebraska last year, hunted two days and shot 191 birds between 8 of us. I believe the company name was river bottoms but could be wrong, look up my post from last March and the name is on there.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I think every serious waterfowler should do a spring snow goose hunt if at all possible. You just can't get anything like it here in Utah.

I hunted with Scott Robinson's Snow Goose Specialists in 2013. They know what they're doing. They got us on the birds all three of the days we were there. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

+1 on Scott Robinson's Snow Goose Specialists! I hunted with them as well, and had a great experience (Scott died a year or so ago, and I believe his sister runs the operation now). By far, the best experience I've ever had was with Tony Vandemore at Habitat Flats.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Are the regs for the spring snow goose reduction hunts the same in every state? I know years ago in Louisiana you could use guns with extended magazines and as many shells as it could hold, electronic calls and no daily bag limits...I saw hunts where my brother and a buddy killed 50-75 each per day over a 3 day hunt.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I know a guy who is a guide for last pass outfitters. It's in Colorado. Not sure much more about it, other then I know they are a pretty successful operation.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Are the regs for the spring snow goose reduction hunts the same in every state? I know years ago in Louisiana you could use guns with extended magazines and as many shells as it could hold, electronic calls and no daily bag limits...I saw hunts where my brother and a buddy killed 50-75 each per day over a 3 day hunt.


They're not the same in EVERY state, but for most midwestern states I believe unplugged guns, electronic callers, and no limit is the pretty standard. I know it's that way in Missouri, Kansas, Nebraska, and I'm sure others.

I don't know why anyone would want to kill 50-75 a day. My dad, brother and I killed about 30-35 between us on our first day there, and that resulted in more bird cleaning than I ever want to do in one day (it didn't help that we hunted until dark). If we didn't have a bird hitch we would have been up way too late.

By day 3 we stopped shooting after the first few flocks came in because we didn't want to clean any more. We had to buy extra coolers just to bring all the meat home. There definitely can be too much of a good thing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Clarq said:


> They're not the same in EVERY state, but for most midwestern states I believe unplugged guns, electronic callers, and no limit is the pretty standard. I know it's that way in Missouri, Kansas, Nebraska, and I'm sure others.
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to kill 50-75 a day. My dad, brother and I killed about 30-35 between us on our first day there, and that resulted in more bird cleaning than I ever want to do in one day (it didn't help that we hunted until dark). If we didn't have a bird hitch we would have been up way too late.
> 
> By day 3 we stopped shooting after the first few flocks came in because we didn't want to clean any more. We had to buy extra coolers just to bring all the meat home. There definitely can be too much of a good thing.


Yep that's what my brother said...fun to shoot the heck out of them for two days but they ended up with hundreds of pounds of meat. Gave away a lot of it to friends. They just breasted them out as well.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

A spring snow goose hunt really should be something that every waterfowler should experience. It is absolutely amazing to look up into the blue sky and see those beautiful white geese locked up and coming down into the spread. Many times we had the experience of being in the middle of a tornado of snows which produced sights and sounds that are hard to put into words.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> A spring snow goose hunt really should be something that every waterfowler should experience. It is absolutely amazing to look up into the blue sky and see those beautiful white geese locked up and coming down into the spread. Many times we had the experience of being in the middle of a tornado of snows which produced sights and sounds that are hard to put into words.


The sound of their calling can be deafening on a large flock. I've seen flocks in SW Louisiana and south Texas that cover several acres and number in excess of 10,000 geese in a single flock feeding.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

What is a normal tip for a guide per day for one of these hunts? I know it varies. Just trying to calculate how much a trip would cost.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Buckfinder said:


> What is a normal tip for a guide per day for one of these hunts? I know it varies. Just trying to calculate how much a trip would cost.


I think we tried for around 15-20% of the daily fee, which ended up somewhere around $50-$75 a day. I'm not sure how that compares to what others do or what is expected, but we figured with 8 hunters in the field, the guide would make more than enough if everyone did the same. Several didn't tip at all, though. -O,-


----------

